# Feeding Plants Pure Green Tea & Molasses???



## s8045488 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello my name is ______ and i for som reason like experimenting with plants and for the last week i have been feeding my plants:
*80% water
15% pure Japanese green tea (no sugar or perservs.)
5% molasses*

my plants are doing just fine and seem to be loving the mix. 

and i have another plant getting the same organic food but i took som miracle grow spikes and crushed them into powder, then mixed it in the soil. 

this plant is also growing fine. 

*
I'm posting this thread because i wanna kno if anyone out there has had any experience in using pure green tea when feeding their babies? and if so did it make the plant better or worse?? 

also can i get som feedback please? even if u feel like i dont know what im doing. thanks*


----------



## s8045488 (Jan 20, 2011)

i've see 5 people have looked at this thread so far.... can you please take the time out to reply even if you wanna make a shoutout. PLEASE DO SO


----------



## Junya951 (Jan 20, 2011)

Haven't tried it and dont know that it will help the plants any. Ill be curious of your results though, any experimenting is good.
Good luck


----------



## s8045488 (Jan 21, 2011)

aight ill keep n touch


----------



## canefan (Jan 22, 2011)

Have never heard of the green tea watering. Out of curiousity what is the purpose of the green tea? Molasses can be a good boost to the soil giving your microbes lots of food to work with which in turns feeds your plant. Molasses as a foliar feed can also be good, you would only use a very light dosage of this about 1 teaspoon per liter of water.


----------



## sappytreetree (Jan 23, 2011)

i wonder if there any minerals or nitogen that would leech out of the leaves i know just composted grass cliping make for good compost of compost tea If i were you id put an air stone in your mix for a few days try to culture some good bennies maybe use a little compost or soil to get mycrohizes and other bennies


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 23, 2011)

I use oolong tea on many of my plants. i tried mollasses a while back and didn't care for it. but my plants seem to really like the oolong tea. What i think it is, there is sugar in the tea, so most of the liking comes from just the sugar alone. but i like to think blueberry tea makes my blueberry bud taste better. i know it really doesn't but it makes me feel better when i think it does.


----------



## lukey boii (Jan 23, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> I use oolong tea on many of my plants. i tried mollasses a while back and didn't care for it. but my plants seem to really like the oolong tea. What i think it is, there is sugar in the tea, so most of the liking comes from just the sugar alone. but i like to think blueberry tea makes my blueberry bud taste better. i know it really doesn't but it makes me feel better when i think it does.


Hahaha i love that last comment, just the thought of all that blue berry makes my mouth water


----------



## thexception (Feb 19, 2011)

update on your green tea progress?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 19, 2011)

It's got what plants crave.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 19, 2011)

And makes you good at winning.


----------



## nativegrower13 (Feb 19, 2011)

never tried green tea use mollases tho


----------

